# Help me identify this 1969 vhull



## WaxTX (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi guys

i have looked high and low for information on this boat

I have the title, yes, i know, that's amazing in itself

The title simply says boat MFG Is Reso, Model year 1969 , length 14', material aluminum

The reason i would like to know more it to hopefully find photos of refurbished boat(s) same as mine to restore it. 

if i have this in wrong group, please let me know

Thanks in advance


----------

